# News - 3D Sex Villa-Entwickler zeigen erstes Sex-Spiel mit Kinect-Unterstützung



## David Martin (16. Dezember 2010)

*News - 3D Sex Villa-Entwickler zeigen erstes Sex-Spiel mit Kinect-Unterstützung*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,804404


----------



## Sheggo (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: News - 3D Sex Villa-Entwickler zeigen erstes Sex-Spiel mit Kinect-Unterstützung*

werden dann auch andere Körperteile als die Hände erkannt?


----------



## FlorianStangl (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: News - 3D Sex Villa-Entwickler zeigen erstes Sex-Spiel mit Kinect-Unterstützung*



Sheggo schrieb:


> werden dann auch andere Körperteile als die Hände erkannt?


   wenn diese Körperteile so groß wie deine Hände sein sollten...


----------



## Lagi84 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: News - 3D Sex Villa-Entwickler zeigen erstes Sex-Spiel mit Kinect-Unterstützung*

omg... da is ja der "fühlbare" Touchscreen sinnvoller xD


----------



## hiro-protagonist (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: News - 3D Sex Villa-Entwickler zeigen erstes Sex-Spiel mit Kinect-Unterstützung*

Geiler shice! Da an so virtuellen Puppen rumgrabbeln, naja! Die armen Nerds die keine abbekommen freuen sich. Möchte gar nicht wissen was da noch so an USB Geräten für kommen wird ;o)


----------



## SchniPoSa (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: News - 3D Sex Villa-Entwickler zeigen erstes Sex-Spiel mit Kinect-Unterstützung*

der am pool hätt ich erstma en klaps auf den hintern gegeben xD

das verpixelte gesicht vom "tester" ist aber das beste...


----------



## baummonster (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: News - 3D Sex Villa-Entwickler zeigen erstes Sex-Spiel mit Kinect-Unterstützung*

Hahaha, großartig!


----------



## Odin333 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: News - 3D Sex Villa-Entwickler zeigen erstes Sex-Spiel mit Kinect-Unterstützung*

Verdammt, das ist ein Montagsthema, ein derartigen Lachanfall  ist Montags sinnvoller.

Aber wirklich grossartig.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: News - 3D Sex Villa-Entwickler zeigen erstes Sex-Spiel mit Kinect-Unterstützung*



> "Spieler werden mit den Sex-Spielen für Kinect die Möglichkeit haben, die Wünsche der virtuellen Frauen mit einfachen Handbewegungen und Sprachbefehlen zu erfüllen."


Dann können wir RL- Frauen uns ja schon mal auf magere Zeiten einstellen.


----------



## FlipSt4r (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: News - 3D Sex Villa-Entwickler zeigen erstes Sex-Spiel mit Kinect-Unterstützung*

Kinect unterstützung yay^^


----------



## Vordack (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: News - 3D Sex Villa-Entwickler zeigen erstes Sex-Spiel mit Kinect-Unterstützung*



FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Sheggo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > werden dann auch andere Körperteile als die Hände erkannt?
> ...


Bei Dir etwa nicht?      

@Topic

Hmm, "Cybersex wie nie zuvor". 

Da kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.

Erstens, es ist doch kein Unterschied ob ich die Maus ind er Hand habe oder in der Luft rumgrabsche... da ist immer noch keine Art von Feedback.

Zweitens, wenn man mit 2 Händen in der Luft rumgrabscht wie will man dann 5 gegen Willie spielen    ?

@Nyx



> die Wünsche der virtuellen Frauen mit einfachen Handbewegungen und Sprachbefehlen zu erfüllen."



Auf jeden Fall einfacherer "glücklich" zu machen als  die RL-Varianten^^


----------



## TwoSnake (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: News - 3D Sex Villa-Entwickler zeigen erstes Sex-Spiel mit Kinect-Unterstützung*

hmm ob man da mehr machen werden kann als anfassen.........


----------



## U-Banhfahrer (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: News - 3D Sex Villa-Entwickler zeigen erstes Sex-Spiel mit Kinect-Unterstützung*

Jungs....Jungs   

sucht Euch eine richtige Freundin oder spart Geld und kauft eine für ´ne Stunde.....


Hmpf......


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: News - 3D Sex Villa-Entwickler zeigen erstes Sex-Spiel mit Kinect-Unterstützung*



Vordack schrieb:


> @Nyx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dafür revanchieren sich die RL- Varianten aber deutlich besser, wenn der Mann mal was richtig macht.


----------



## maxilink (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: News - 3D Sex Villa-Entwickler zeigen erstes Sex-Spiel mit Kinect-Unterstützung*

alter.


----------



## LikeMe (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: News - 3D Sex Villa-Entwickler zeigen erstes Sex-Spiel mit Kinect-Unterstützung*

Das Gantse müsste man noch mit 3D Bildschirm kombinieren xD


----------



## BJ-Blazkowicz (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: News - 3D Sex Villa-Entwickler zeigen erstes Sex-Spiel mit Kinect-Unterstützung*

Alles, auf das die Menschheit gewartet hat- oh man


----------



## Vordack (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: News - 3D Sex Villa-Entwickler zeigen erstes Sex-Spiel mit Kinect-Unterstützung*



Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Dafür revanchieren sich die RL- Varianten aber deutlich besser, wenn der Mann mal was richtig macht.



Okay, ich gebe mich geschlagen. Wo Du Recht hast hast Du Recht, da will mir kein Widerspruch oder dumme Anmerkung zu einfallen  Das einzige was mir zu Deiner Aussage einfällt ist: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLiVE1vK6DI (Hauptsächlich der Songname, aber der Song ist auch Klasse, geht aber um was anderes^^  )


----------



## bombastico (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: News - 3D Sex Villa-Entwickler zeigen erstes Sex-Spiel mit Kinect-Unterstützung*

ich würde sagen daß im "normalen" Spielbetrieb ein gewisses Maß an... äähm.... Vibration? Nebenbewegungen?! stattfinden. Wird sich zeigen ob Kinect da dann den Ansprüchen der (Hard)coregamer an die Latenz und Genauigkeit stand hält.


----------



## Wamboland (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: News - 3D Sex Villa-Entwickler zeigen erstes Sex-Spiel mit Kinect-Unterstützung*

Aber da macht Kinect immerhin mal Sinn ^^


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: News - 3D Sex Villa-Entwickler zeigen erstes Sex-Spiel mit Kinect-Unterstützung*

WAT


----------



## PrinzPillemann (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: News - 3D Sex Villa-Entwickler zeigen erstes Sex-Spiel mit Kinect-Unterstützung*

Warum hat damals die VHS gegenüber BETA oder Video 2000 gewonnen? Bessere Filme? Bessere Technik? Oder... Sex? 

"Eat this Wii !"


----------



## Sterni06 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: News - 3D Sex Villa-Entwickler zeigen erstes Sex-Spiel mit Kinect-Unterstützung*

ohmein gott nicht im ernst xD
JAWOHL genau das was sich jeder Hardcore-Kellerbewohner-Nerd zu Weihnachten von den Eltern wünscht


----------



## margoyle (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: News - 3D Sex Villa-Entwickler zeigen erstes Sex-Spiel mit Kinect-Unterstützung*

Unpraktisch nenn ich das mal ! Jawohl!
Schließlich braucht man doch für solche Progrämmchen immer (mindestens) eine Hand frei ... oder?
Naja, wer weiss,was noch kommt xD


----------



## Sheggo (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: News - 3D Sex Villa-Entwickler zeigen erstes Sex-Spiel mit Kinect-Unterstützung*



Vordack schrieb:


> FlorianStangl schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Sheggo schrieb:
> ...


   hahhaha ich lach mich schlapp  

aber so nen Lachanfall im Büro kommt nicht gut...

onTopic:
Aber stimmt schon. Befehlseingabe von "Hand mit Maus" auf "Hand ohne Maus" zu übertragen ist nicht viel mehr als Spielerei.
Trifft bei allen Spielen zu: Wenn man nichts "fühlt", wird sich das Erlebnis nicht grundsätzlich ändern. Man müsste schon einen Ganzkörperanzug tragen, der entsprechende Körperstellen stimuliert (ich spreche wirklich von allen Genres!!!!  ). Also auch Treffer bei Shootern oder beim Schwimmen oder laufen durch Gras/Sträucher etc.


----------



## Sheggo (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: News - 3D Sex Villa-Entwickler zeigen erstes Sex-Spiel mit Kinect-Unterstützung*



Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Vordack schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @Nyx
> ...


   das sagt ihr immer nur im Vorhinein. am Ende hat Mann es doch wieder falsch gemacht!


----------



## Nesquick_John (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: News - 3D Sex Villa-Entwickler zeigen erstes Sex-Spiel mit Kinect-Unterstützung*

für das geld, das das spiel, die xbox und kinect kosten, kann man sich auch ein wenig mehr realität gönnen. trotzdem, 

ein kleiner schritt für einen entwickler, ein großer für die mannheit


----------



## GameH (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: News - 3D Sex Villa-Entwickler zeigen erstes Sex-Spiel mit Kinect-Unterstützung*

Wat ein Quatsch.

Könnte aber das erste erfolgreiche Kinect Spiel sein, wenn die entwickler is schaffen das man es ohne Alternachsweiß kaufen kann, für die jüngeren von uns ^^


----------



## Schalkmund (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: News - 3D Sex Villa-Entwickler zeigen erstes Sex-Spiel mit Kinect-Unterstützung*

LOL der erste sinnvolle Einsatz von Kinect.




hiro-protagonist schrieb:


> Geiler shice! Da an so virtuellen Puppen rumgrabbeln, naja! Die armen Nerds die keine abbekommen freuen sich. Möchte gar nicht wissen was da noch so an USB Geräten für kommen wird ;o)



Die USB-Geräte für solche Spiele gibt es schon ... Fleshlight.


----------



## Grizzleysucks (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: News - 3D Sex Villa-Entwickler zeigen erstes Sex-Spiel mit Kinect-Unterstützung*

Das ist doch mal nen tolles Spiel! An Weibern rumgrabschen für die Geeks... Rofl.. Männer halt....


----------



## xotoxic242 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: News - 3D Sex Villa-Entwickler zeigen erstes Sex-Spiel mit Kinect-Unterstützung*



Nesquick_John schrieb:


> für das geld, das das spiel, die xbox und kinect kosten, kann man sich auch ein wenig mehr realität gönnen. trotzdem,


Wasn? Puffbesuch?


----------



## xotoxic242 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: News - 3D Sex Villa-Entwickler zeigen erstes Sex-Spiel mit Kinect-Unterstützung*

*lol*...........bei 0:32 würd ich der glatt mal auf den Arsch hauen. hehe


----------



## HerrKarl (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: News - 3D Sex Villa-Entwickler zeigen erstes Sex-Spiel mit Kinect-Unterstützung*

Und ich dachte das wäre nur ein Witz:

http://art.penny-arcade.com/photos/1108856019_wZAD4-L.jpg


----------



## Nikon23 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: News - 3D Sex Villa-Entwickler zeigen erstes Sex-Spiel mit Kinect-Unterstützung*

Soso, Spam, Betrug, Irreführende Werbung.. sowas wird also auf PCGames unterstützt


----------



## Dopecrawler (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: News - 3D Sex Villa-Entwickler zeigen erstes Sex-Spiel mit Kinect-Unterstützung*



Nesquick_John schrieb:


> für das geld, das das spiel, die xbox und kinect kosten, kann man sich auch ein wenig mehr realität gönnen. trotzdem,
> 
> ein kleiner schritt für einen entwickler, ein großer für die mannheit



und wenn du lesen könntest,
würdest du net so 'n kram schreiben.

da steht nix von xbox oder so 

die kinect-treiber wurden mittlerweile für linux und pc geknackt
und du kannst das kinect-erlebnis auch mit webcam am rechner haben


----------



## EddWald (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: News - 3D Sex Villa-Entwickler zeigen erstes Sex-Spiel mit Kinect-Unterstützung*



xotoxic242 schrieb:


> *lol*...........bei 0:32 würd ich der glatt mal auf den Arsch hauen. hehe
> 
> du alte geile sau.  ))  lol
> 
> oh man, sind wir männer runtergekommen...


----------



## lasmiranda (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: News - 3D Sex Villa-Entwickler zeigen erstes Sex-Spiel mit Kinect-Unterstützung*

ich stelle mir das jetzt wirklich vor wenn, FSK18, virtuelle Frau, LOL, mehr fällt mir nicht mehr dazu ein, auf so eine idee zu kommen, *kopfschüttel*


----------



## NinjaWursti (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: News - 3D Sex Villa-Entwickler zeigen erstes Sex-Spiel mit Kinect-Unterstützung*

Und was soll daran jetzt so witzig sein? Man bewegt seine Hand in der Luft und schaut einer virtuellen Hand zu wie sie über den Körper einer Frau gleitet.


----------



## fr33z1n1c3 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: News - 3D Sex Villa-Entwickler zeigen erstes Sex-Spiel mit Kinect-Unterstützung*

wtf;lol;omg!?
das is doch krank....


----------



## genki81 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: News - 3D Sex Villa-Entwickler zeigen erstes Sex-Spiel mit Kinect-Unterstützung*

sex sells
das pcg da mitmachen muss...


----------



## Cy4n (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: News - 3D Sex Villa-Entwickler zeigen erstes Sex-Spiel mit Kinect-Unterstützung*

sinnlos
so nen dreck zu entwerfen


----------



## d3ron (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: News - 3D Sex Villa-Entwickler zeigen erstes Sex-Spiel mit Kinect-Unterstützung*

haha nur krank...., aber wird bestimmt laufen wartets ab


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: News - 3D Sex Villa-Entwickler zeigen erstes Sex-Spiel mit Kinect-Unterstützung*

Ich schätze, die meisten haben eh schon mal 3d sexvilla gespielt oder zumindest gesehen. Wurde doch früher quasi auf fast jeder Lan-Party gezeigt oder auch getauscht.   

War eigentlich abzusehen, dass sie das irgendwann auch für kinect bringen werden.


----------



## Rabowke (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: News - 3D Sex Villa-Entwickler zeigen erstes Sex-Spiel mit Kinect-Unterstützung*

Ich glaub die meisten Poster in diesem Beitrag haben noch nie einen weggesteckt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: News - 3D Sex Villa-Entwickler zeigen erstes Sex-Spiel mit Kinect-Unterstützung*

Dafür gibts doch Handrea, die hat auch nicht ständig Kopfschmerzen


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: News - 3D Sex Villa-Entwickler zeigen erstes Sex-Spiel mit Kinect-Unterstützung*



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Dafür gibts doch Handrea, die hat auch nicht ständig Kopfschmerzen


Dafür hat sie dann aber ständig eine Sehnenscheidenentzündung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: News - 3D Sex Villa-Entwickler zeigen erstes Sex-Spiel mit Kinect-Unterstützung*



Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Shadow_Man schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Dafür gibts doch Handrea, die hat auch nicht ständig Kopfschmerzen
> ...


Damit es nicht auffällt, nennt man sowas später ja dann Tennisarm


----------



## wojciech (30. August 2011)

download 3D SexVilla 2 hier: < Link entfernt >


----------



## Rabowke (30. August 2011)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Dafür hat sie dann aber ständig eine Sehnenscheidenentzündung.


Schön ... Nyx kennt für beides eine Ausrede. Kopfschmerzen und Schmerzen im Arm ... du bist mir ja vllt. eine!


----------

